# SportDog SD 2000



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

Has anyone heard anything on The SportDog SD 2000 Wetland Hunter? Good or Bad? I have a five month old YLM and want to get a e-collar for him.


----------



## rtapia (Jun 29, 2004)

Just look a little bit further down the page.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=11904


----------



## Kirk D (Apr 3, 2005)

*sd 2000*

I've had one for about 4months and really like it. I like the waterproof remote And the variety of momentary and continuous stim. I thought the camoflauge was pretty cool until I dropped it in the field. And don't even think about using the lanyard they give you. Thats how I lost it. Peice of junk.

Overall I would highly recommend it. Nice collar

Kirk


----------

